# Sticky  2016 DFW Aquatic Plant Club Meeting Minutes



## bsboust

*Meeting Date:* January 30, 2016

*Meeting Location:* Texas Aquatics

*Meeting called to order*: 1315

*Election of officers*:

*President:*
Richard Valerio (Rich V)

*Vice President:*
Alex Garcia (Alexopolos)

*Treasurer:*
Mike Herod (Crownman)

*Secretary:*
Brad Boustead (bsboust)

*Meetings scheduled for 2016:*

*March 19*
Danny Griffin (Mooncon)

*May*
Brandon Pope (Pope)

*July*
Clint Choate (Toast)

*September*
Mike Herod (Crownman)

(Meeting locations and times will be posted and emailed to 
current members prior to the meetings. Additional meeting
dates to be added as locations identified)

*Attendance:* 18 including 3 new members

*Meeting Activities:*

* Plant swap

* Alex Garcia demonstrated how to separate a Bucephalandra 
sp. Brownie, donated by Mike Herod, and attach the cuttings to 
rocks. One cutting was distributed to each member in attendance.

* Dues for all members active in 2015 have been suspended 
for 2016 due to an excess of funds in the club treasury (still $20 for 
new members)

* Minutes prepared by*: Brad Boustead


----------



## fishyjoe24

nice, nice. I like this record.  looks like 2016 is going to be a good year.


----------



## Huell

Can I go to the next meeting? Im new and looking for fellow enthusiasts


----------



## Michael

Of course! We look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Pope

Is the date for the September meeting set?


----------



## CrownMan

I will be hosting the September meeting but haven't set a date yet. It will probably be the 17th or 24th.


----------

